# Lubricating Tracks



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been trying to find a good answer to this question with no luck so far, may be one of you guys can help out. Any idea how the tracks can be lubricated, to make day to day operation not as squealy as it is when they are dry?


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I would not recommend lubricating them with any liquid besides water.

If the squeaking bothers you that much you might try sprinkling baby powder (talcum powder) on them, but to be honest that sounds like a lot of mess for for a little squeak.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Actually, I might not even need any lubricant. Just disassembled the whole blower and turns out all 4 bearings were shot on the drive shaft plus the ones in right transmission were seized. 


Two of the drive shaft bearings actually came out of there housing, no wonder the blower wasnt tracking straight.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Those things are famous for holding water and rusting...... you have to be diligent on hosing things down with WD or Silicone to repel water on them. Try using lubriplate on the stuff that rolls. It goes on and dries to a nice film.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you found the problem.
Let us know how it goes after you get it back together.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been using Armor All on the inside and on older tracks the outside as well. It is slippery, more so when wet and can be easily sprayed inside a moving track. Won't hurt the rubber or the plastic. Stops the squeal from a dry track which if you hear it means the track is scrubbing a bit as it goes over the drive cogs. Old tracks do show signs of wear on the inside as well as signs of rubber aging so I do this out of an abundance of caution not because it is needed.


----------

